# Question regarding shelter dogs



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

After the begiining of the year, I'm considering getting another dog. Peanut will be between 7-8 months old at that time. It will definitely be from a kill shelter. I don't have any breed in mind... I just want to go in and fall in love with one of them.

So here are my questions...LOL
1. I've heard that black dogs get adopted less than other dogs. Is that true? 
2. I want to have my dog meet the new dog first but how do you keep your healthy dog from picking up something in the shelter from sick dogs? Would you not have them meet at all?

I'm sure I'll have more questions later but that's all I can think of right now. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

People do tend to shy away from large black dogs. Black cats also have issues with being adopted. Stupid stereotypes about them being evil still persist, even subconsciously. 

Most shelters will require you to have the dogs meet first. As long as your dog is up to date on vaccinations, there shouldn't be a problem. The main thing that makes shelter dogs sick is kennel cough. It's very contagious, but also very treatable. You can have your dog vaccinated against KC, but there's some debate on how effective it is.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

GOOD FOR YOU WANTING TO RESCUE
Yes Black dogs are put down more in shelters a lot of Lab mixes its sad but very true. 
And yes your now dog should met your rescue but on in a different location than your home . You should be able to take the new dog outside shelter to meet your dog maybe shelter yard make sure you have a good collar and leash on both dogs not just the ones most shelters provide they are not that strong if you should need more controll .DO NOT TAKE YOUR NOW DOG INTO SHELTER and do make sure all you vac. are upto date mostly Parvo. and Kennel Cough and it would not hurt to have a Kennel Cough vac. done just a few weeks before meeting happens and wash your hands ,change your shoes and wipe your dogs feet before going back home Good luck


----------



## freki (Aug 30, 2007)

This is just a thought...but in our local shelter I know that there are a lot more black lab/lab crosses in the shelter than any other breed. Maybe because there are so many is the reason they're put down more?

Out local shelter also has a dog yard where you can take your dog to meet another dog, or just take the shelter dog out for some interaction.


----------



## Gauge23 (Aug 7, 2007)

That makes me so sad that black dogs and cats have that stereotype. I did not know that! I adopted mine a month ago and he is a large, black lab mix. Haha! He is the sweeteset boy. He went in today for his second round of heartworm treatment. ok - Random offshoot..

I agree...if your current pup is up to date on vacs and preventative meds, he should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rottweilers and Dobermans and Pitbulls are not placed as often either. they have 2 strikes against them, color and breed both misconceptions in my opinion.


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

In Ireland rescue groups say that black dogs with white chests are most difficult to rehome, I don't know why. But greyhounds are also most likely to be put to sleep. My mother didn't like the look of Jasper when she saw the picture of him before I got him; as he's got the colouring of a collie and people think that they're a lot of trouble. He's a very calm and well behaved dog (indoors anyhow  ) and he looks gorgeous now he's gained some condition.

I was of the opinion that you shouldn't be too choosy, as there are no guarantees anyhow and even my mother loves him now.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

From my experience with rescue or shelter dogs it is harder to find homes for the darker coated breeds/mutts. We get a lot of lab, shepherd, rottie, mixes and it's hard to place them. Most people that come into our rescue want something different from everyone else and want a smaller dog. We on the other hand get a ton of bigger breeds that are full grown. 

I had a foster that was an all white boxer/pit mix and as soon as she was ready to be adopted she was. Teddie the Shih Tzu I have "was" up for adoption and within a matter of 1 hour I had about five people actually tell me to let them adopt him. To say the least he's still with me and not leaving. It's too hard to find the right home for a dog you love so much.

If you're dog has had all of his vaccines he should be fine. Any dog that is up for adoption has most likely been neutered/spayed, had shots, and anything else has been taken care of. 

Most rescues let you bring your dog in because they don't want any problems or you bring the dog back. They want to make sure everything will go smooth and they get along. Some even have a special place where you can bring your dog indoor or out so they can be off leash and not in one spot. 

I know my rescue does because we want you to go home in a happy situation and we want good updates not bad ones.


----------

